# My girls...



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful horses!  
Where in AZ are you? I'm in Tucson 8) Great pics!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh that's awesome! I'm in Scottsdale.

How long have you lived here?


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

i want lena... shes PROPER stunning  i think u shud import her 2 the uk for me and give her to me


----------

